# CA Structural New reference list



## klip (Oct 20, 2010)

I just find out that for this October's examination, there is an additional reference:

Seismic Rehabilitation of Existing Buildings, ASCE 41-06 including supplement No. 1

This reference is not shown previously. Does anyone know about this reference? I do not have it now. Is it necessary to get one? Do you use it a lot during exam? If any onecould explain, I would greatly appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 21, 2010)

I just saw that as well.

I did a little look-up on it and see that it "uses" the recommendations of FEMA 440. I'm going to have to read up on FEMA 440 on this subject tonight. (All FEMA documents are free for download, just google them.)

In what I had read in the existing structures chapter, most of the time (for large or important buildings) you will get kicked into simply re-analyzing the structure with the 2007 CBC anyway.


----------



## klip (Oct 21, 2010)

Kevo,

Thank you very much. I just checked FEMA440 and it is about IMPROVEMENT OF NONLINEAR STATIC SEISMIC ANALYSIS PROCEDURES. Could this be right?

If you by any chance find anything important about this reference, please let me know. It really sucks that CA board posted the reference list so close to the exam.

Thanks again,


----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 21, 2010)

klip,

This morning I simply bought a PDF copy of this reference. It's about 400 pages.

They do talk about this in the 2009 SEAOC Blue Book, but only in the foundation modeling section.

I literally just bound the book up and will be tabbing it tonight. I'll be sure to post topics by tomorrow morning.

All I can say is that this sucks. :smileyballs:


----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 22, 2010)

Update:

After 1.5 hours of tabbing last night, I can see that this book is no FEMA 440. FEMA 440 is basically just showing you all of the different lateral force procedures. (ELF, modal, etc..)

This book is a cross between ASCE 7-05, the ATC-20 books, and all material standards (Steel, Concrete, wood, masonry, etc.) It basically shows you how to analyze a building to seismic forces somewhat lower than ASCE 7-05 (different recurrance intervals) and compare this demand to what you currently have in place.

I honestly don't see this being in one of the essay problems but I could see two or three MC problems on this.

klip, if you can get your company to buy a copy, I would defintely get it. As my boss said, you don't want to walk into that exam room with a half loaded gun.


----------



## klip (Oct 22, 2010)

Kevo,

Thank you very much for your updates. It is very helpful!

As you suggested, I will try to get a copy just in case. Wish you good luck on the exam.


----------

